# Verkaufe WeThePeople 4-Seasons Rahmen



## S.O.B (26. April 2005)

Der Rahmen ist schwarz und in 21", nicht ganz ein Jahr alt (also 2004er Modell), hat zwar einige Lackkratzer aber keine Dellen und ist nicht verbogen oder ähnliches.
So gut wie nicht gegrindet, also sind die Ausfallenden/Kettenstreben auch völlig ok.
Ich gebe ihn für 150 ab.


----------



## KölschePotatoe (26. April 2005)

hassu bild?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.O.B (27. April 2005)

ich mach gleich mal welche


----------



## Hund (27. April 2005)

S.O.B schrieb:
			
		

> ich mach gleich mal welche




dan mach mal hinne


----------



## S.O.B (27. April 2005)

so jetzt sind ein paar in meiner gallery


----------

